# Antipiratbyrån 415942

## Anior

Verkar som några surnade till ordentligt när svenska apb hoppade på ISPn bahnhof:

http://www.antipiratbyran.com/

Postar hela sidan här så att den finns kvar när dom ändrar tillbaks (dock ej personuppgifterna dom postade, någon måtta får det vara.)

 *Quote:*   

> Hej   och           välkomna  till  AUHs nya hem i  cyberrymden!
> 
> Vi har flyttat in här efter de förra ägarna blev utstötta från internet
> 
> likt en kropp som stöter bort döda och oönskade organ.
> ...

 

----------

## Fanatic

I krig så är allt tillåtet.  :Laughing: 

----------

## Anior

Ja, men det är, i min mening, onödigt att börja prata om Pontens blod då det dessutom gör det hela till olaga hot.

Att det dessutom ger legimitet till apbs skitsnack om all form av upphovsrättsintrång är assosierat med tung kriminalitet och maffiaverksamhet ger dom inte direkt ett mognare intryck.

Detta till trots så är det kul att se apb få på käften ibland. ;-)

----------

## xHemi

jeje, de har fortfarande inte fattat att man inte jäklas med nördar  :Wink: 

nu skall jag kryptera mitt filsystem  :Razz: 

----------

## kallamej

 :Shocked:  http://isp.bahnhof.se/nyheter/Bahnhof_pressmeddelande050322.pdf

Edit: Mer att läsa på http://isp.bahnhof.se/nyheter/index.php

----------

## MdaG

 *kallamej wrote:*   

>  http://isp.bahnhof.se/nyheter/Bahnhof_pressmeddelande050322.pdf
> 
> Edit: Mer att läsa på http://isp.bahnhof.se/nyheter/index.php

 

Kan man lite på de där uppgifterna?  :Confused: 

----------

## Anior

 *Quote:*   

> Nu visar det sig att Antipiratbyråns personal själva köpt hårdvaran till servern och laddat upp och ned sammanlagt närmare tusen sidor med upphovsrättsskyddat material.

 

Har svårt att tro att dom skulle gå ut med det uttalandet utan goda grunder.

Notera dock att dom inte förnekar anklagelserna om att deras egen personal skulle ha driftat och modererat ftpn.

----------

## ebrostig

 *Anior wrote:*   

> Ja, men det är, i min mening, onödigt att börja prata om Pontens blod då det dessutom gör det hela till olaga hot.
> 
> Att det dessutom ger legimitet till apbs skitsnack om all form av upphovsrättsintrång är assosierat med tung kriminalitet och maffiaverksamhet ger dom inte direkt ett mognare intryck.
> 
> Detta till trots så är det kul att se apb få på käften ibland. 

 

HEHEHE... Godt sakt... Og å så sant...

Erik

----------

## Klejs

AUH är givna.... :Laughing: 

----------

